# part time work and claiming job seekers beniefits



## nadanone (17 Dec 2008)

Hi, Im currently unemployed but hoping to start a part time job in the new year. I rang SW to ask them what the storey was with part time work and while they were helpful, when I asked was there a cap on what I could earn in those three days of part time work, they said you could earn "ok money" without it effecting your benefits. I cant seem to find it on line either. does anyone have any idea of a figure?
cheers


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Dec 2008)

If you are on JB at present and get a job for 3 days a week you will be paid Jb for the other 3 days that you are not working therefore you would receive half your current rate. 
If your part time job was for 2 days a week you would receive JB for four days or 4 sixths.
Four days work is considered full employment so you would not receive JB.
If your part-time job consists of working 5 mornings a week you will not receive any JB as you would not be available for work on any day of the week.
The same rules still apply that you must be available for work and actively seeking work on your "off days"


----------



## nadanone (18 Dec 2008)

cheers black sheep but I guess I'm unclear as to how much you can earn as a part time employee on those three days. I mean I presume if you earned E1000 in three days you woldnt still be eligible for JB for the other three days of the week? Obv I'm not going to be earing anything like that but Im just presuming there has to be a limit on it and I cant find what it is..


----------



## Welfarite (18 Dec 2008)

The limit is determined sby previous earnings, not a set figure. See here under 'substantial loss of earnings'.


----------



## nadanone (18 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that


----------

